# udev: missing sysfs features

## devlaam

Just build a new kernel and i get the message:

```
Nov 14 12:14:42 octy kernel: udev: starting version 146

Nov 14 12:14:42 octy kernel: udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
```

while booting.

I have a standard genkernel 

```
octy log # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8-i686-VIA_Esther_processor_1000MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Nov 2009 11:15:01 +0000

```

with the following SYSFS options:

```
octy log # grep CONFIG_SYSFS /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

CONFIG_SYSFS=y
```

so no CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED present. 

What do i miss?

----------

## aceFruchtsaft

Did you run make oldconfig when copying old configuration files to never kernels?

There should be several sysfs options with recent kernels:

```

# uname -r

2.6.30-gentoo-r4

# grep -i sysfs /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

```

----------

